

Humble eBook Bundle II - javanix
http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/54526085525/feeling-bookish-ebooks-are-back-for-more-in-humble

======
javanix
Spin is one of my favorite books of all time; I had been intending to purchase
an eBook edition soon.

